# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Откуда ваши знания компьютера?

## SerenPsy88

Здравствуйте. Ответьте пожалуйста, каким путем вы получили\получаете знания о компьютере, для дальнейшего решения проблем с ним?


PS Очень хочу знать, откуда черпать информацию. Интернет конечно хорошая чтука, только тогда, когда знаешь что искать.

PS Заранее, Спасибо большое за участие, ваш голос важен.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Знания добываются опытным путём. В данный момент я получаю среднее-специальное (техническое) образование, но пока учебное заведение не дало и капли того, что я узнал на практике, решая реальные проблемы вместо задач из учебника и обмениваясь опытом с другим специалистами. Мой Вам совет: займитесь какой-нибудь практическое деятельностью, общайтесь с другими специалистами, просите помощь в сложных случаях и все получится  :Smiley:

----------


## zerocorporated

_Откуда ваши знания компьютера?_

Чтение книг/статей/журналов (без теории тяжеловато)
Практика (больше времени проводить за ПК; экспериментировать)
Общение с людьми компьютерных профессий (если учитесь где-то, то спрашивайте больше учителей; выбирать для общения лучше всего людей с опытом)

----------


## light59

На работе 5 лет назад стоял перед фактом. Было 40+ компьютеров и нужно было что-то делать... 
Сперва опытным путём. А потом узнал про гугль и пошло поехало  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

В 1981 году окончил институт по специальности "Электронные вычислительные машины". С тех пор только и деляю, что этим всем занимаюсь и постоянно учусь.
Единственное что обидно, что вся эта учеба прошла через меня без корочек и дипломов. Без них так сейчас тяжко на работу достойную устроиться.

----------


## Макcим

Корочки - это фигня. Главное опыт работы.

----------


## PavelA

> Корочки - это фигня.


 Это для тебя пока не столкнешься. В паре фирм не взяли на работу из-за отсутствия их по продуктам МС и некоторым другим.
Хорошо устроится на работу можно только по знакомству, если нет сертификатов.
Кстати, сертификат от ЛК тоже имеет вес.

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Общение с более опытными товарищами, форумы различного направления, гугл, специальная литература и "...опыт - сын ошибок трудных..."

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Моя светлая голова. 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Единственное что обидно, что вся эта учеба прошла через меня без корочек и дипломов. Без них так сейчас тяжко на работу достойную устроиться.


Дык диплом же институтский есть, а он перевесит все эти корочки и бумажки! На работу берут знающих и никто не смотрит на корочки, а только на знания. Есть они - значит работай, а нет - гуляй Вася!!!

----------


## Rene-gad

У меня нет проблем с компьютером, есть только их решения   :Smiley: .



> Очень хочу знать, откуда черпать информацию


www.google.ru

OT: 


> На работу берут знающих и никто не смотрит на корочки


Не знаю, как в этом плане в Узбекистане, а в Германии прежде чем решат, будут с тобой разговаривать или нет - потребуют предъявить корочки.

----------


## anton_dr

> В паре фирм не взяли на работу из-за отсутствия их по продуктам МС и некоторым другим.
> Хорошо устроится на работу можно только по знакомству, если нет сертификатов.
> Кстати, сертификат от ЛК тоже имеет вес.


А как насчёт обратного варианта - без диплома, но с сертификатами?  :Smiley:

----------


## SerenPsy88

> На работу берут знающих и никто не смотрит на корочки, а только на знания.


 То есть без разници какая фирма, на работу возьмут только с корочкой (закончил высшее техническое учебное заведение)? Или с любой корочкой высшего?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Кстати, сертификат от ЛК тоже имеет вес.


 а это что за сертификат?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> _Откуда ваши знания компьютера?_
> 
> Чтение книг/статей/журналов (без теории тяжеловато)
> Практика (больше времени проводить за ПК; экспериментировать)
> Общение с людьми компьютерных профессий (если учитесь где-то, то спрашивайте больше учителей; выбирать для общения лучше всего людей с опытом)


Т.е. если читать книги, экспериментировать и общаться с компьютерщиками, без образования(любого), то возможно пробиться на работу(более менее приличную)?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

На сколько я понял, пробиться на работу возможно без высшего образования. Только это будет трудно, или можно сказать, практически невозможно, т.к. на работу возьмут сперва с образованием, а затем уже остальных. Либо по знакомству, если с образованием напряг. 
Опыт, уже понятно, нужен в любом случае.

----------


## craftix

По словам знакомых сначала смотрят корочки, а потом, уже когда взяли на работу, смотрят как вообще работаешь. А без корочки, как сказал Павел, можно только по знакомству или по огромному везению.

----------


## Макcим

> Т.е. если читать книги, экспериментировать и общаться с компьютерщиками, без образования(любого), то возможно пробиться на работу(более менее приличную)?


Ага, картриджи заправлять... Вас интересует как получить знания для трудоустройства или для себя? Это разные вещи.

----------


## PavelA

> На работу берут знающих и никто не смотрит на корочки, а только на знания. Есть они - значит работай, а нет - гуляй Вася!!!


 Хорошо там у Вас в зарубежье, а у нас такое не прокатывает.

----------


## Макcим

Одна моя знакомая закончила институт с красным диплом, образование высшее экономическое. По идеи должны забрать на работу с руками и ногами, однако ввиду отсутствия опыта работы ни кто этот диплом даже смотреть не стал  :Smiley:  Устроилась на работу по знакомству, а диплом что есть что его нет. Бумажка, которую можно купить на любом рынке не имеет цены для работодателя.

----------


## santy

действительно, экономисты, бухгалтера ценятся за опыт... у нас на предприятии девушки с высшим экономическим образованием, работают несколько лет, чтобы получить опыт и стаж в своей профессии, потом уже ищут хорошую(хорошо оплачиваемую) работу. Как минимум, образование в дальнейшем будет влиять на оплату труда - потому хороши и образование, и опыт вместе взятые.

Источники компьютерных знаний - специализированные форумы, книги, общение с опытными специалистами, коллегами применительно к практическим проблемам.

----------


## Kacnep

15 лет на "галерах". Пять первых лет сутки, через сутки иной раз.
Очень здорово помогло общение в ФИДО , общение со своим Нодом, реже с полу-богами Хабам(и) и  редко с легендами  ФИДО. координаторам(и) региона(ов). на сисопках.

Больше вокруг ни кого не было, кто бы знал ПЭВМ.

----------


## Nvidia

Самоучка... Задолбали косяки сервиса,вот и пошла заниматься на свой страх и риск....
Пока что получается..
Да и образование будущее я выбрала себе не чистого программёра,а пошире:Информатика

----------


## Apolo

Методом проб и ошибок, чтение книг, статей, общение с др юзерами, всё приходит со временем

----------


## Buldozer

Учение с других, встроенная справка windows, тематические сайты.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Юльча

примерно так:
муж с опытом "общения с компьютерами" в течении *надцати лет дал хорошую базу 
1. книги/статьи/видеокурсы/гугл etc
2. научный метод тыка, т.к. работаю по специальности. есть куда применить знания и незнания =)
3. общение с коллегами по несчастью ))


два высших образования, включая компьютерное (очно-заочное обучение) оставляю вне списка, т.к. не могу сказать что вузы дали серьезные знания. увы ((... 
разве что слегка расширили кругозор)

----------


## MegaAntiVirus

Я читаю книги про безопасность, изучение антивирей, чтение вашего сайта  :Smiley:

----------


## antanta

> Это для тебя пока не столкнешься. В паре фирм не взяли на работу из-за отсутствия их по продуктам МС и некоторым другим.
> Хорошо устроится на работу можно только по знакомству, если нет сертификатов.
> Кстати, сертификат от ЛК тоже имеет вес.


 Подозреваю, что в 81-м было затруднительно получить серт от MS.
Смеху ради могу изложить мой путь в IT.
1) В школе, вопреки моей просьбе по линии УПК (олдскул помнит) отправили на каменщика-плотника (а на операторов ЭВМ послали девок) - фэйл.
2) Первая любовь - Электроника Д3-28, фортран, расчет полей в рамках курса - таки вин.
2,5) Расчеты на программируемом калькуляторе. Ассемблер же. В то время не впечатлило-с.
3) Возможность приобрести личный писюк в 95-м году. Эпик вин.
4) По жизни должный (и очень грамотный) человек, готовый под хороший коньяк бесконечно долго учить чему угодно. Сказочный вин.
5) ......... хочется кушать.............
6) Пришлось полученными знаниями воспользоваться, углУбив их... тут и бумажная литература (толстые книги по железу), и всемирная сеть (куда уж без этого).

----------


## PavelA

> Подозреваю, что в 81-м было затруднительно получить серт от MS.


 Да, от МС тяжело. Гораздо проще было с сертификатами от ЕС ЭВМ, IBM. У нас с работы посылали на курсы в Минск на завод по производству ЕС.

----------


## Snake_man

всё сам осваиваю

до всего додумваюсь

метод тыка рулит!!!

----------


## Татарин

Три года изучал программирование, не зная как выглядит компьютер. Куча тетрадок с бейсик-программами, и кучей стрелочек (приходилось эмулировать работу процессора и построчно проверять где/что/как, заодно полагалась табличка с текущими значениями переменных  :Smiley:  )
Потом довольно условные курсы (ДОС и Windows3.11, хотя в игровых клубах уже был "девяностые винды"). Дальше - кабинет информатики, компьютер на работе отца...
Литературы тогда не было, интернет... без комментариев.

Метод тыка плюс воображения ("...а как бы сделал я, если б писал эту программу/проектировал эту схему..."). А потом получил доступ к интернету и все стало просто и доступно.

----------

